

Why file-sharing has killed 'unlimited' mobile data contracts - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/jun/11/mobile-data-unlimited-end

======
c00p3r
It isn't file sharing, it is greed of a service providers.

In India, for example, unlimited data plan from Airtel (country's No.1) is
Rs.35 ($0.80) per day. But it is only 2,5G and their DNS servers are
constantly overloaded and are lagging as hell. =)

btw, 3G spectrum auction finished a week ago.

